# Full Bloom Apiay



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Also had a good experience with my order. Last month I ordered three Carni queens to try and save some of the hives dwindling to nothing due to the poor packages I received this year. They arrived promptly and in fine shape. The queens were accepted readily and upon checking today, I find they are laying up a storm.

I recommend Full Bloom Apiaries.

Wayne


----------



## WATCHONYX (Mar 29, 2010)

I too had a good experiance with Full Bloom. Order 6 queens, they shipped as promised, and are laying like crazy.

Highly recommend using them.:applause:


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I just put 4 of their queens in my new nucs... I'll post my results. However, the service was outstanding. Alan is great!


----------



## Dubhe (Jul 19, 2007)

Add me to the list of happy, satisfied customers. Thanks Alan.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Update on my 4 nucs. Three are boomers with great queens. Two are supered with 5 frame nuc bodies already. the other went queenless and I combined it with another new nuc [queen cell]. The queenless situation was probably ppbk and not the fault of the queen. I'm going to order some more queens from him next week.


----------

